# Who doesn't use eo



## [email protected] (May 16, 2014)

My friend has some tren/mast blend with eo, iv seen him today and his arm is red and solid, it does not like eo at all.

Who has a good guaiacol recipe for aas that needs 50/50 gso/eo to hold.

He doesn't want to trial and error with the raws and need a recipe that works, I'm yet to try a guaiacol recipe inplace of eo so I don't want to recommend a recipe if I'm not sure it will work,

I'm guessing 10% guaiacol ba/bb gso but.....


----------



## fatlifts (May 16, 2014)

Is there some reason he needs more higher solvency than 3% BA/20% BB? I use that for everything and it works for all standard concentrations.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2014)

fatlifts said:


> Is there some reason he needs more higher solvency than 3% BA/20% BB? I use that for everything and it works for all standard concentrations.




That won't hold 100/100 trenace/mastp


----------



## Cobramike (May 17, 2014)

I don't use that shit for anything. I just don't get why people wanna make shit high mg and have to put in high amounts of alcohol plus solvents just to make it hold then wonder why it hurts. Make the stuff at a reasonable mg and just take more and not have any pain


----------



## Cobramike (May 17, 2014)

fatlifts said:


> Is there some reason he needs more higher solvency than 3% BA/20% BB? I use that for everything and it works for all standard concentrations.



My god you actually use 3% BA?? For the love of god why?? 1.5% BA gets shit done


----------



## fatlifts (May 17, 2014)

Cobramike said:


> My god you actually use 3% BA?? For the love of god why?? 1.5% BA gets shit done


3% does not cause PIP for myself or anyone I know, I even use it for test prop and I'm told that doesn't have PIP either.


----------



## [email protected] (May 17, 2014)

Cobramike said:


> I don't use that shit for anything. I just don't get why people wanna make shit high mg and have to put in high amounts of alcohol plus solvents just to make it hold then wonder why it hurts. Make the stuff at a reasonable mg and just take more and not have any pain




What would you say was reasonable for 3%ba/20%bb only?(50testp/50trena/50mastp or 75testp/75npp) 150mg/ml?

Or is that still too much?  
For a blend of fast esters?


----------



## greggy (May 17, 2014)

Stick to the basics. It's been used this way for many many years. Problems happen when trying to make blends.  The fewer the solvents the better. IMO.


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 18, 2014)

Reason of pip is because the ba leaves the depot faster than the ester leaving compound to irritate the site   BB on the other hand does not.  30% bb 10 guialcol should work. Like others say ,avoid so high of chem concentrations you risk health issues .. Havent we been thru this before?


----------



## Cobramike (May 19, 2014)

fatlifts said:


> 3% does not cause PIP for myself or anyone I know, I even use it for test prop and I'm told that doesn't have PIP either.



Man U have NO clue about any of this. So just cause it doesn't give you "PIP" it's ok? Do u really think that much alcohol in ur body is actually good?

What's the point of using 3% BA when 1.5% gets the job done? Reminds me of a glass under a faucet with water in it. Ur not gonna put more water in it if the water is overflowing right? Well same applies here. Just like some guys putting 20%bb in EVERYTHING. Why?? Why use that much if not needed! It's overkill

But you keep on overcompensating making your stuff with high alcohol and waisting more product one day u might find out it's not good


----------



## Diesel.808 (May 20, 2014)

5% is the overkill...1-3% is good.
I think the factor involved that You crazies miss the whole point on is how long is your brew gonna be sitting and how much non Sterile air will contact...
I always thought the ba is to KEEP the solution sterile...nothing else.  Like a preservative and anti-contamination trip...

But I agree...that's why almost all my shit crashes every night.
Pack it in just like the nookie and if it doesn't fit use spit


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 20, 2014)

Lmao...


----------



## [email protected] (May 20, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Reason of pip is because the ba leaves the depot faster than the ester leaving compound to irritate the site   BB on the other hand does not.  30% bb 10 guialcol should work. Like others say ,avoid so high of chem concentrations you risk health issues .. Havent we been thru this before?




Probably but my memory really is like a sieve, I'm sure I have memory loss....


----------



## Daniel11 (May 24, 2014)

So far I have only needed EO for TP @200/ml - I did 15 or 20% I think.  No pip at all (1.8% BA)

I did a batch of EQ recently and used 23% EO to get 400/ml.   It wasn't my recipe though   And frankly I'm not sure I needed the EO for EQ at all.


----------



## BIO-PEPTIDE (May 28, 2014)

EO is not "perfect" carrier as most of people things. 
There is strong evidence that well know castor oil could make carrier job even better due to its low viscosity.
When we talk about viscosity modifier- EO is one of the best choices. 
Same 100% EO is not worse carrier that 50% EO - 50% oil.- so there is no need to go straight with EO only


----------

